# stocking a 210 with sump



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2019)

OK everyone this is my 1st post. I recently got a good deal on a 210 gallon tank from my wifes cousin. I was leaning toward all Mbunas but after talking to my LFS they suggested mixing it with Peacocks too due to the size of the tanks. I'VE been kepping fish for many of years even gone so far as to raise a spawn of angelfish , kept a few Africans but not anything on this level. I'm sure there will be many more questions but this is the 1st. looking forward to all input


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!

Can you post the dimensions of your 210G tank in L x W x H?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank that will have the fish in it. IMO the sump does not really add to the capacity.

You would be pretty restricted on the mbuna you could stock once peacocks are in the mix.


----------



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2019)

The tank is 72x24x29


----------



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2019)

The original plan was all mbuna's but he was definitely. Pushing toward peacocks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Which do YOU want? Is he hoping for a bigger sale by including peacocks?

For a 72" mbuna tank I like five species with 1m:4f of each depending on the species.


----------



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2019)

so just 25 fish in a 72" tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

After experimenting, that is the number I like for mixed gender of fish that mature <= six inches. You could push the envelope with one more group of 5 depending on species. You have a little extra room with the 24" depth.

For all male I like 18 individuals.


----------



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2019)

Definitely like the Saulosi, Rusty,and the red zebras,other interests are theTrewavasae Red top and,or the ndumbi red top the cobalt blue zebras look nice too


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Avoid the ndumbi and choose one Metriaclima...what about swapping the acei for the cobalt blue zebra?


----------



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2019)

OK I am a little confused. The Red Zebra is a Metriaclima correct? And I am not Sure which one I listed is a Acei. I have been looking at the stock on <vendor name removed> site. is there a better place to shop?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You did not list acei. You listed cobalt blue zebra which is a Metriaclima and you already have the red zebra Metriaclima estherae.

I will send you a PM for your other question.


----------



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2019)

ok, so the saulosi,Rusty,Red Zebra,Trewavasae Red Top And the yellow tail Acei is a Combination that will Work? and thanks for the pm.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds good. Do 1m:7f on the trewavasae since they are aggressive.


----------



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2019)

What about the Hongi, would they fit in there?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not do them with the saulosi...two blue barred fish. Hongi females are drab.


----------

